

Moot’s Investors Revealed: Andreessen, Conway, Dixon, Schachter and Lerer - aditya
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/17/moots-investors-revealed-andreessen-conway-dixon-schachter-and-lerer/

======
thesyndicate
Ron Conway uses the "copypasta" angel investment strategy, as anon would say.

------
ABrandt
_Poole will be sitting on the Digital Crowds Into Dollars panel along with
Judy Hu, Global Executive Director Advertising & Branding, GE; Brian Pokorny,
CEO, dailybooth; and Andrey Ternovskiy, CEO, Chatroulette._

Just curious if anyone could tell me why Andrey Ternovskiy would be sitting on
a panel about (presumably) monetizing traffic. Chatroulette gained a lot of
attention, but does he actually have any credentials to talk about revenue?

------
davidu
This is not a complete list of the investors as I understand it... I heard
from someone else that they were also an investor and they are not listed in
this list of names.

~~~
joshu
I'm pretty sure it is. I'm the "someone else" if you heard it on hn.

~~~
davidu
Nope, this person told me to my face... and we would all know his name (which
is why I'm not naming him.)

Unless this person was just telling me Moot was pitching them, and not that
they had invested, which is entirely possible (that I misheard him).

~~~
pyre
According to: <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/canvas-networks> there are
5/10 investors 'unattributed.' According to the SEC filing there are 6
investors. TechCrunch just revealed 5 investors, so it seems like there is the
possibility of somewhere between 1 and 5 unknown investors out there. Unless
I'm reading the information wrong (which is more than likely).

~~~
joshu
I've seen the paperwork.

Crunchbase has a lot of incorrect data.

Lots of funds write more than one check representing different subfunds. Often
institutional investors and the vcs themselves are in different funds.

All the investors aside from me are funds (I am the only actual angel.)

------
joshu
woot.

~~~
apu
How do you find the time to do all of these angel deals while working full-
time (presumably) at Google? Can you give a rough estimate of the amount of
time/effort that goes into investing?

~~~
joshu
i let other people lead the deals. it's not like i'm negotiating terms or
anything. i meet a few times, i try to get a sense of the team (i have a bunch
of specific things i am looking for) and a sense for the idea. so, it's not a
lot of time up front. and i don't spend a lot of time bothering them after
i've invested - i'm available as requested.

i still have plenty of time for xbox.

i'm tempted to write more about how/why/etc to angel but i'm not very
successful, so i feel like i shouldn't talk yet.

~~~
sachinag
On the contrary! We need more new angels. Your perspective would be most
valuable.

I always thought that new angels start as followers, then become leaders. Is
this your path, or are you happy being a follower for the forseeable future? I
have a million questions like this for someone lucky enough to have the money
to invest and the credibility for great deal flow.

~~~
joshu
I don't know. Saying "no" is hard. I think it's a fun hobby but I can't do it
full time.

Here you go: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1356140>

~~~
apu
Thanks!

------
milkshakes
And they're hiring.

~~~
pyre
Where do you see that?

~~~
milkshakes
they've been quietly recruiting college engineers

------
thunk
Fuck. Yeah. This makes me really happy.

